# What Is It?



## Chuck K (Nov 18, 2015)

A while back I bought a heavy 10 lathe and it came with a few misc. tools.  This was one of them. I have been looking at this thing for a while now and can't really figure out how it was used.  Seems like the PO called it a hone.  Looks like some kind of adjustable boring bar to me.  It's made by Everede. I doubt that it was used on the south bend.  I was just curious what machine it would be used on.  Any ideas?  Thanks.
Chuck


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 18, 2015)

It is an Everede boring bar with holder.  The holder goes onto a lantern tool post.  The boring bar is turned in the holder to set the tool height.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 18, 2015)

http://everede.net/everede_2014_catalog_prod_style_bars_inserts.html 
Scroll down the right side of the central window on the page to find all about it.


----------



## David S (Nov 18, 2015)

Holy Crap Bob!  Awesome.

David


----------



## chips&more (Nov 18, 2015)

+1 on what Bob said and that hunk of metal on the end of the chain goes into the slot of the lantern post to hold that boring bar thing down onto the compound.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> It is an Everede boring bar with holder.  The holder goes onto a lantern tool post.  The boring bar is turned in the holder to set the tool height.


Thanks Bob.  Being a guy that hates using lantern tool posts I don't see a need for it.  Doesn't seem like you would have much rigidity with it.


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 18, 2015)

Use it. You'll be surprised how sturdy it is. You can make bushings for other sized bars.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 18, 2015)

I have an Everede set for my 13x40 lathe, but I do not have a lantern tool post to try it with.  I think it would be quite rigid.  Someday a lantern tool post to fit my lathe will pop up cheap and I'll try it out.  For now I am just using the bars in my Phase II tool post.  I also have the tool holder block for grinding the triangular Everede tool bits, a bunch of bits, carbide and HSS, and a set of boring bars for it from 3/8 to 1".  You would not believe how little I paid for it all.  8^)  Everede makes nice stuff...

Lantern tool posts are quite useful for certain jobs and can get into places no other holder can reach.  If you have one, don't throw it out unless you throw it my way!


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 18, 2015)

Chuck K said:


> Thanks Bob.  Being a guy that hates using lantern tool posts I don't see a need for it.  Doesn't seem like you would have much rigidity with it.


Looks to me that it gets clamped right down onto the topslide by the toolpost.  I don't see why any of the drawbacks of the lantern toolpost would apply to it.  I'd make an an adapter to eliminate the need for the lantern post, but it looks quite sturdy and useful.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 18, 2015)

Good idea, John.  I will do that in the meantime so I can use it.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm nothing if not a horse trader.  I'd certainly be happy to pass it along for something that I would be more likely to use.  I'd even throw in a lantern tool post with it....for a few bucks I'll include the heavy 10...lol.  
Chuck


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 18, 2015)

i worked in a shop that every lathe had one like that they work great


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 19, 2015)

Bob is right . That is what it is.


----------



## RHayden2k (Nov 20, 2015)

Chuck, I would be glad to take it off your hands. I have a new to me South Bend 16" with very little tooling. 
It does have a lantern type tool post and could use that type of boring bar tool holder.  I don't have a way to hold a boring bar at this time and see the need for that ability. 
If your are interested in selling the Everede boring bar holder contact me at* rhayden2k@hotmail.com *and maybe we can come up with a deal. I haven't accumulated enough tooling to start trading.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 20, 2015)

RHayden2k said:


> Chuck, I would be glad to take it off your hands. I have a new to me South Bend 16" with very little tooling.
> It does have a lantern type tool post and could use that type of boring bar tool holder.  I don't have a way to hold a boring bar at this time and see the need for that ability.
> If your are interested in selling the Everede boring bar holder contact me at* rhayden2k@hotmail.com *and maybe we can come up with a deal. I haven't accumulated enough tooling to start trading.


Message sent.


----------

